# San Diego to Redondo Beach



## 2faced (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm looking for a route that will get me to Redondo Beach from San Diego. It's about 130 miles give or take in a car.


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*The Long Beach 'problem'*

Getting from Long Beach to San Pedro is going to be the problem. Otherwise you can pretty much ride Pacific Coast Highway the entire way, except for the part through Camp Pendelton, to Seal Beach. Make a left onto 2nd St. in Long Beach and ride it until you run out of Long Beach. I have never seen a good recommendation to get from Long Beach to San Pedro.


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*smiles go a long way*

take Anaheim from 'Pedro to LB. yes, it's a really really really really sketchy area, probably the sketchiest i know of, but i've ridden through there before without a problem. i recommend passing through LB as close to sunrise as possible- seems to be the safest time of day- but you'll probably be doing that anyway if you're trying to log 130mi in one day. i THINK that you can make a right on Alamitos from Anaheim, take Alamitos to Ocean, and take Ocean to 2nd. stay on 2nd until you reach PCH, make a right, and it's smooth sailing from there on out.

whatever you do, DON'T get a flat tire while you're in the hood. if you feel a leak, pedal like hell and hope the rubber stays on the rim. also, watch out for stray dogs.

oh, and wave to the guys outside jesse james' shop. they look like they're planning ways to kill you, but they're actually nice guys and they like cyclists.

enjoy your epic ride!


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

just re-read your post....seems that you're actually trying to ride from SD to RB, not the other way around as i had thought. you may want to consider traveling from RB to SD, not only because you'll have a tailwind the whole way, but also because you'll be able to travel through LB during the safest time of day.

my mistake. enjoy your ride.


----------

